# Is choir singing good?



## president83

Hello,
here is my problem:
I have taken singing lesssons for nearly two years. I feel it is improving but I dont think my technique is that good for now. Howver, I would love to sing with other people instead of singing on my own everytime . 
But I am afraid if I join a choir that I will not be able to hear myself and to focus on the technique. I dont really want to have bad singing habits..
Did you have good experiences in choir?
I think I would love to be in a small group like a quartett or something like this, but I dont know anybody who sings around me...


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers

I was in a church choir for seven years and it was a very positive experience indeed. I miss it very much!

I consider myself as a solo singer, but I am perfectly happy within a group, you definately don't need to comprimise your own technique within a choir! Although in my experience a choir has a different purpose to being a soloist, and as such a different style of singing is often needed, this in no way comprimises your own technique. For example some choir masters might ask you to roll your r's, and things which are not often used when you are on your own.

If you enjoying singing I absolutely recommend you try out a choir. It's not for everyone, but is great fun, improves you aural skills massively and your technique. 

Do your research, do a search on the internet, see what is around your area. I definately recommend it!


----------



## davidiles

I too was an active choir member. It helps with so many different musicianship skills not juts your voice. It is also great fun and puts you often puts you in contact with other like minded people.

I am busy setting up a local choir school for children in the area, hopefully I can get a number of people taking part as I strongly believe in singing for both social and music skills. 

As for your solo skills, dont worry! I do not claim to be a solo singer, but choirs that I currently sing in, give me solo work and opportunities for smaller group work. 

good luck in your search!!


----------



## president83

Thank you for your nice advices! It really makes me want to join a choir as soon as possible!


----------



## david johnson

go do it. learn to blend and get in tune with others...good ear training.

dj


----------



## Matthew

I, like most above me have said, go for it. There is nothing better in life then singing in a choir filled with a room of people who love singing and making music, I wouldn't suggest singing in a small ensemble or quartet till you are 100% confident in your self, and you other members of this small group. It is much harder and nerve-racking, in smaller ensembles it may be 1 voice per part which is a big change from a choir, anyways HAVE FUN! singing, you will never regret it.


----------



## themusicman

The best of singing blends well with those around you. Ever hear a choir with a voice sticking way out? (Think Barney Fife on an Andy Griffith Show episode for the ages!) Also, you may be advantaged in being able to develop a projected voice that does not leave your head and get stuck in your throat (a typical issue with unsupported singing -- popular today, but oh so unprofessional and very bad for your voice).


----------



## LindenLea

Join a choir the first chance you get. It is wonderful training and great fun! I have been singing in cathedral/church choirs for as long as I can remember, and the discipline of practice and services helped me more than anything else with my sight-reading and technique. You will find when you join a choir as a new member that you will inevitably get the odd prima-donna who thinks that he/she is the next Bryn Terfel/Maria Callas, and may try to bellow into your ear to impress you for a while! But ignore them and have fun!!


----------



## Methodistgirl

I have sang in church choirs since I was a kid. Now I still sing in one. I love it.
Some are very professional and some are professional but more fun because
you get to get into the music with some choirs. The one I'm in now I have to
really watch myself and be still when I stand. If I forget and not pay attention
to myself I will find myself dancing to the music which can be a no no in this one.
judy tooley


----------



## louella

i reckon you should do it also  i wouldn't consider myself a great singer but i have sung in church choirs around the area and also overseas as a back up vocalist with a few people.. you learn so much from it, like singing together haha, harmony, how not to overpower others, plus you meet a lot of people too with different vocal ranges, its a great way to practice and build your confidence so you can do the solo thing. Sometimes you get the chance to do solo in a choir anyway. all the best!


----------



## serentan

*no problem..it's the sensation not what you hear that guides*

Hello. You brought up a fascinating, excellent question. Congrats!

As a professional singer for many many years (since childhood) the answer is very simple.When we sing, luv, it's best NOT to_ listen_ --because by the time the sound has come back to your eras, it's already time to be on the next note, for one, and your intention needs to be in movement forward, not backward or static, waiting.... We move forward by physical sensation, and that, of course, you can hook into perfectly in a choir. Not to mention the great energy that you get and give singing together. When you work at home, feel what it FEELS like when you feel in tune, in balance..that is where the real technique begins, after learning the mechanics of how to do this.
One littel point, before going in and settling down to sing with everyone, take two minutes to stretch yourself, find your body and listen, and do a few breathing excersises. This will protect you and that centering is the secret for both your enjoyment and your voice's care. 
Have fun!


----------



## Peccas

Part of classical singing is being able to sing in a Choir, Also it takes good technique to be able to blend well


----------



## Houshintida

during my school years i was part of our school choir..its a great experience..i did improve my voice and i got learnings my from co-member..they help in every way they can, like how to be able to blend well..we do it as a team as we sing in our school and so each member are there to help you..


----------



## Lyricsop

president83 said:


> Hello,
> here is my problem:
> I have taken singing lesssons for nearly two years. I feel it is improving but I dont think my technique is that good for now. Howver, I would love to sing with other people instead of singing on my own everytime .
> But I am afraid if I join a choir that I will not be able to hear myself and to focus on the technique. I dont really want to have bad singing habits..
> Did you have good experiences in choir?
> I think I would love to be in a small group like a quartett or something like this, but I dont know anybody who sings around me...


Keep in mind it takes many, many years to become a great singer and develop techniques that you don't have to think about doing which just come naturally. Your technique should be natural because when you are part of a choir, you won't have time to concentrate on technique only your music. It sounds like you still need more ear training which comes with time. It isn't a bad idea for you to join a choir because it will build skills for you that will only enhance your singing training. Start with a local church choir that doesn't require an audition to get your feet wet and go from there.


----------

